# 2006 30Frks For Sale Chicago



## WoodGuy (Apr 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL 5th wheel/Sydney edition; original owners; clean/well maintained; no smoking; everything works!
* A/C and heating
* patio awning
* outside camp kitchen
* AM/FM/CD player
* oven/range and microwave
* Queen bedroom + hide-a-bed sofa
* shower
* Dining room sofa slide-out
* skylight

includes: flat screen TV,Super Glide 16K hitch, wheel chocks, extra electrical, water and sewer lines and fittings, leveler blocks, awning clamps and two folding chaise lounge chairs.

Pictures can be seen here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/KnollwoodConstruction/Outback30FRKS5thWheel?authkey=Gv1sRgCOvjq7yNhJeKPA#

According to the NADA guide this unit should sell for about $26,000.00


----------

